# Best/Funniest/Favorite Pokemon Battles/Switch ins/Moments etc



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2013)

So I searched and didn't find one of these threads 

So come on it's story time!
Share em for epic tear, joy or just silliness  

-----
I was on showdown earlier screwing around in UU

I had a slaking in my team for troll purposes 
Guy had Monferno 
I sent out Cofagrigus with an eject button.
HOLD ON DONT BEAT ME TO THE JOKE 

Monferno gains mummy because flare blitz :I
Cofagrigus comes back to the party and I send in slaking

And here is were it gets fuuuuun
I use pursuit and crit the ever living fuck out of his monfero and gain Mummy for Slaking.

He quits calling me a cookie cutter ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

Whats wrong? No one wants to fight a non-truant Slaking in UU? 
-------

So yeah. Share your stories and funnies and such


----------



## Bioness (Dec 4, 2013)

All those moments where I go 6/0 while only using a few Pokemon.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Dec 4, 2013)

My favorite will always be sending Zoroark out 
against a Psychic type with Blazike in the last slot. 

Opponent's Reuniclus used Psychic
It doesn't affect Blaziken
Blaziken used Night Daze
KO - It's super effective!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 4, 2013)

I was using M-Ampharos and I was facing a Pokemon (I don't remember which). He had Landorus-T and I didn't want to use HP Ice without drawing him out first. 

Started out by using Focus Miss which lived up to its name. Then I said fuck it, used HP Ice. My opponent switched into his Lando-T at that time and I OHKOed it 

Amphy proceeded to sweep the majority of his team before he forfeited.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 4, 2013)

Sending in a fairy in the middle of Outrage.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 4, 2013)

I had Mega Garchomp, Scolipede and Gengar at the time, he had Mega Lucario, Sylveon and Talonflame while I had rocks up. The previous turn, both our Pok?mon fainted so we'd each send something out. My Pok?mon were in yellow (except for Gengar at full), his (except Talonflame) were in green. 

I knew the only way I could win was for me to send out Garchomp and bait for Close Combat, where I could give Scolipede a free switch-in, grab a Speed Boost and pass off to Gengar to sweep his team at +1. It ended up working, and was a very good battle overall.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2013)

Bioness said:


> All those moments where I go 6/0 while only using a few Pokemon.



Paraflinch 



Robert Haydn said:


> My favorite will always be sending Zoroark out
> against a Psychic type with Blazike in the last slot.
> 
> Opponent's Reuniclus used Psychic
> ...



That's so dirty.
Props dood D



Mist Puppet said:


> I was using M-Ampharos and I was facing a Pokemon (I don't remember which). He had Landorus-T and I didn't want to use HP Ice without drawing him out first.
> 
> Started out by using Focus Miss which lived up to its name. Then I said fuck it, used HP Ice. My opponent switched into his Lando-T at that time and I OHKOed it
> 
> Amphy proceeded to sweep the majority of his team before he forfeited.



Sheep Sweep!
Sheep sweep Everywhere 



Abanikochan said:


> Sending in a fairy in the middle of Outrage.



Man this thread did not disappoint 



BiNexus said:


> I had Mega Garchomp, Scolipede and Gengar at the time, he had Mega Lucario, Sylveon and Talonflame while I had rocks up. The previous turn, both our Pok?mon fainted so we'd each send something out. My Pok?mon were in yellow (except for Gengar at full), his (except Talonflame) were in green.
> 
> I knew the only way I could win was for me to send out Garchomp and bait for Close Combat, where I could give Scolipede a free switch-in, grab a Speed Boost and pass off to Gengar to sweep his team at +1. It ended up working, and was a very good battle overall.



Mastur Tactician O:

-----

I was playing a match before
this guy had his starmie left at full health and i had 2 pokes all in red or low yellow
he missed two hydro pumps in a row and quit

Another one was a blaziken hi jump kicking after a froslass switch in. I bait the blaze kick and switch in heatran.
He goes for high jump kick switch in frosslass and Blaziken kills himself and he quits with 3 pokemon left calling me a switch in ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Oh man. Glorious


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 5, 2013)

This was in Gen 4 (the best gen!). My best moment was when I sent in my Scarfed Tyranitar to revenge my opponent's Magnezone. I knew his team had a Gyarados and so instead of using Earthquake, I predict he will switch to Gyarados to take it and have the momentum swing into his favour. With that in mind, I use Stone Edge instead of Earthquake and presto! Dead Gyarados!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 5, 2013)

The most fun I've had in battle is whenever people don't use stalling shenanigans

jesus fucking christ i's fine if you do it one or two times but EVERY SINGLE TIME?


Also there's been several times when people did a stalling/status move and I went encore on them, with a forfeit next turn


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 14, 2013)

My match against  old bastard back in High School.

Set 8 of the Master's Battle (Diamond Ver.) 

First turn of the match is Pikachu & Infernape VS Kyogre & Latios

My Infernape had Fake Out, so it gave Pikachu a window to tear down Kyogre in a single shot with Volt Tackle. But Infernape was KO'd by Latios thereafter. If Latios had aimed for Pikachu on that turn, we might have been scraped by that Scarfed Water Spout 

Second turn I bring in Suicune, and he switches into Manaphy from Kyogre. Suicune tanks Thunderbolt and sends it back with Mirror Coat to deal with Latios, and Pikachu goes down to one of Manaphy's attacks. I forget which.

Next turn brings in Palkia. Spacial Rend takes Dialga back, but it was his own undoing thanks to Metal Burst  After that it was all down to Manaphy being an _absolute tank_, but it ultimately fell to Dialga's Roar of Time.

Took a-lot of tries and a long time even getting there, so I was pretty ecstatic to have won that battle. PBR can either be a great challenge or cheap as all fuck during that point in the game...


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> My match against  old bastard back in High School.
> 
> Set 8 of the Master's Battle (Diamond Ver.)
> 
> ...



not for nothing but pokemon stadium well alto of the heavy duty console pokemons had alot of cheap tricks
im glad you won though

remember focus energy hax and the glare + fissure combo? D:
ugh!


----------

